# Spring hire



## highpointtree (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking for a well rounded tree climber/groundsman/driver/etc.....full time work, year round employment, small to medium company with top of the line equipment and work ethics.. absolutely no negative cry-baby's that try to poison the crew. drug free work place. north western NJ. MINUTES FROM ORANGE COUNTY NY, OR EASTERN PA. www.highpointtree.com call Ron..973-390-8411 Start late winter/early spring


----------



## fishercat (Dec 31, 2009)

*tempting.*

if you only weren't in Jersey.

good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## highpointtree (Dec 31, 2009)

THANKS, and you also have a happy, prosperous and safe New Year. and if you know anybody in my area let them know I'm looking for good talent with an A+ attitude.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 31, 2009)

*seems strange.*

seems like there should be plenty of workers down there.

probably the same non working types as here.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 31, 2009)

highpointtree said:


> THANKS, and you also have a happy, prosperous and safe New Year. and if you know anybody in my area let them know I'm looking for good talent with an A+ attitude.



He said he was looking for good talent so that narrows it down considerably. 

What kind of work do you do over there in Jersey HPT? Mostly TD's, fine pruning or both?


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 1, 2010)

you are correct!! It does narrow it down considerably. I've had quit a few "tree men" apply over the years claiming to have much more experience then they actually had. I guess they don't realize this ain't one of those jobs you can fake your way through. If you say you can work off a crane or around power lines and you can't, someone is going to get killed. We try to do most types of tree work, but we shy away from the behind the house lake jobs with 99 steps to the road. but if thats all there is we will do that too..


----------

